# Looking to plow with Wrangler



## Jjp06489 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about starting a side plowing job with my 2012 lifted Wrangler Unlimited JKU. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations (Pretty much anything. I haven't decided how much $ I want to put in yet) on plows or any equipment. Concerns are welcomed too. I'm only looking to do a few driveways of family and friends, maybe like 5 max. Thanks for the help


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Jjp06489 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about starting a side plowing job with my 2012 lifted Wrangler Unlimited JKU. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations (Pretty much anything. I haven't decided how much $ I want to put in yet) on plows or any equipment. Concerns are welcomed too. I'm only looking to do a few driveways of family and friends, maybe like 5 max. Thanks for the help


I am in the middle of this now, plow part is easy. Dont overlook insurance if you plan on doing more than just friend/family one day, from what I understand you need commercial auto policy and a separate general liability policy. Still working on quoting this out with my insurance company.


----------



## Jjp06489 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm just looking to strap it on and off and do a few driveways of buddies, basically not even a job. I hope insurance isn't needed for something that little lol


----------



## Jjp06489 (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh, oops. I didn't read yours that well lol No, I have a good full time job, this would just be a small side gig.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Jjp06489 said:


> Oh, oops. I didn't read yours that well lol No, I have a good full time job, this would just be a small side gig.


If you want to get one on the cheap I would check craigslist as this is where I got mine. They pop up now and then and are usually gone within a few days. Alternatively since you are just doing a few driveways the fisher homesteader might be a good option


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

If you're going to do repairs yourself (& Meyer parts dealer nearby), get a Meyer setup. If maintained properly, will last forever (pump) and Very Eaaaaasy to learn! My pump is 35 yrs old. Just sandblasted n painted along with new Meyer stickers. Looks brand new. As you progress, can carry xtra motor n (rebuilt) pump as spares. If you got $$ n buy new, get BOSS. Good luck


----------

